# Touchscreen support



## balanga (Dec 13, 2019)

I have a ThinkPad X1 Carbon (1st generation) which has a touchscreen. Is it possible to make use of it from FreeBSD?


----------



## Stazer (Dec 13, 2019)

Many modern laptops use i2c for hid, but I do not know if your laptop is using that. Anyway you could try it. As far as I know, there is no officiall support. Nevertheless, there is a review for implementing hid over i2c here https://reviews.freebsd.org/D16698. Touchscreen support for i2c over hid can be found  in this repository https://github.com/wulf7/iichid.


----------



## gigagoochelaar (Dec 15, 2019)

I have a Dell Optiplex 780 and a Fujitsu Esprimo c720, both are refurbished desktop computers without a touchscreen. Does anyone know why even those oldtimers are loading wmt(4) by default?


----------

